# Uk tax



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi ...I have search the forums but can't find anything recent referring to UK tax advice, please can some one confirm the following is still valid...it was taken from a thread in 2011- 
Thanks - Sarah

If you leave the UK for good then you either tell Inland Rev when you leave and they wont charge you at all or you can pay income tax and if you haven't returned after 2years you can ask about getting a tax refund. However if you don't pay income tax and return within 2years Inland Rev will chase you for the period of tax you should have been paying.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

the rules have recently changed about split years etc etc but the rule still stands that to become non resident and not pay tax you have to be out of the country for a whole tax year ie april to april.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok thanks, I'm assuming that we can pop back for visits just not to live...also do you know how it works with property as we rented out our flat - thanks Sarah


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sarahdarren said:


> Ok thanks, I'm assuming that we can pop back for visits just not to live...also do you know how it works with property as we rented out our flat - thanks Sarah


you can offset your tax from rented property against your personal allowances. you can pop back but there are rules that you can only be in country for certain days a year, otherwise you will not be classed as non resident and liable to pay uk tax on your salary etc.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

You will need to register for self assessment with HMRC and file a tax return in respect of your rental income from UK property if the income you receive in any tax year is:

•	£10,000 or more from property (before deducting allowable expenses)
•	£2,500 or more from property (after deducting allowable expenses)

With regards to your visits to the UK, residency is a very complex area and the existing HMRC UK residency rules have changed with effect from the current tax year (2013/2014) involving the new statutory residence test (SRT). 

Ties such as home, work, family etc. in the UK may class you as UK resident for tax purposes regardless of where you reside. 

If classed as UK resident you would then be taxed on your worldwide income so it is very important that your individual circumstances are looked at in more detail and dealt with correctly to protect your residency status and exposure to UK taxation.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for feed back...a bit worried now we are going to get a large bill!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

It is not possible to comment on that without knowing the figures involved.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

There's loads of information on the HMRC website.


----------

